# Qmail will nicht mehr, oder auch: seltsame Vorkommnisse



## maeTimmae (23. November 2007)

Ich denke, ein bisschen Vorgeschichte ist nötig, um eine sinnvolle Lösung konstruieren zu können. Vor einigen Tagen fing mein Server (steht bei Host Europe) schlagartig an, rumzumehren - Das gesamte System lief extrem langsam, war zeitweise gar nicht mehr erreichbar. Zurückführen konnte ich es auf das lustigerweise eigentlich deaktivierte Tomcat Servlet. Dieses hatte ich eigentlich während der Erstkonfiguration deaktiviert, und im Runlevel war es bis dahin nie enthalten. Nun ja - Plötzlich jedoch lief eben jenes Servlet mit ca 7% CPU-Belastung und ein paar MB im Arbeitsspeicher. Nicht der Rede wert jedenfalls, nur bremste es dennoch das gesamte System unerklärlicherweise aus. Nachdem ich Tomcat aus dem Runlevel genommen und den Server neu startete, ging es ein paar Minuten, bis dann wieder Tomcat in der Prozessliste anzutreffen war. Nach einem Kill selbes Spiel immer wieder - Habe letztenendes dann dem Tomcat-Userkonto sämtliche Rechte entzogen, damit ich genug Zeit hatte, Tomcat komplett zu deinstallieren. Eher eine Notlösung, aber naja - So weit erstmal zur Voraussetzung.
Einen Fremdeinfluss konnte ich beim Durchforsten der Logs nicht identifizieren, jedoch macht es das Problem noch suspekter.

Mein eigentliches Problem nun bezieht sich auf qmail, welches ich als Mailserver verwende - OS ist übrigens SuSE 10. Seit dem ausführlich beschriebenen Vorfall will qmail keine Mails mehr annehmen - SMTP funktioniert (bereits mehrfach getestet), jedoch zickt der Posteingangsserver rum mit folgendem Bounce:



> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at foo.dedicated.hosteurope.de.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...



Sieht also so aus, als ob der Mailserver erreicht wird, dieser jedoch nun misskonfiguriert ist. Ich bin kein wirklicher Linux-Geek (zum Glück aber auch kein totaler Anfänger) und habe zur Zeit leider auch nicht eben jene um mich tiefer mit Qmail zu befassen, eventuell würden mir dennoch schon grundlegende Gedanken weiterhelfen: Wo und wie kann ich den Server wieder hinrichten, so dass dieser die Mails richtig zuordnen kann? Sieht ja irgendwie einfach so aus, als ob die Inboxes, oder allgemein die Steuerung "wohin mit den Mails?" nicht mehr wie gedacht arbeiten. Wo finde ich etwaige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten? Und kann sich jemand den Hergang, warum es überhaupt so seltsam ablief, vorstellen?

Ich bedanke mich bereits für alle Ansätze zur Lösung, sowie generelle Hinweise


----------



## maeTimmae (24. November 2007)

Ich versuche mir nochmal Gehör zu verschaffen ^^

Nachdem ich die Hostnamen nachgetragen habe unter /var/qmail/control/locals und /var/qmail/control/rcpthosts, scheint zumindest das Problem mit der Nummer 5.4.6 behoben zu sein - Eine konkrete Fehlermeldung kommt nun nicht mehr mit im Bounce, was mir jedoch kaum weiterhilft:



> Hi. This is the qmail-send program at foobar.dedicated.hosteurope.de.
> I'm afraid I wasn't able to deliver your message to the following addresses.
> This is a permanent error; I've given up. Sorry it didn't work out.
> 
> ...



Da es sich leider um ein vorinstalliertes und -konfiguriertes Linux SuSE System handelt, weiß ich weder genau, wo ich eventuelle Logs von qmail finden kann, noch wo generell das Problem liegt. Die entsprechenden Adressen sind definitiv unter /var/qmail/mailnames angelegt, und an der Konfiguration von qmail habe ich von meiner Seite ausgehend nichts verändert.

Kann es eventuell am Spamassasin liegen, dass dieser vorzeitig die Mail als Spam deklariert und nun die Nachricht absichtlich mit Failure Notice bounct? Wenn diese Möglichkeit offen steht und mir das jemand bescheinigen kann, würde ich auch selbst weiter in die Richtung forschen - Ansonsten halte ich mich aber lieber an den Vorsatz, niemals ein laufendes System zu misshandeln oder mit dem Vorsatz heranzugehen, es nur noch schlimmer machen zu können


----------

